# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد ،آره یا نه؟!

## h.r.shz

سلام به بزرگواران

اگر فردی که دیپلم تجربی داره،دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیره و توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه،تکلیف و تاثیر درس زیستش چی میشه؟

آیا با اینکه درس زیست رو پاس کرده (یه روزی)،زیستش توی کنکور از 100% محاسبه میشه؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Black

آره

----------


## mraday

تاثير سوابق تحصيلي براي زيست اعمال نميشه و از 100 درصد نمره كنكور حساب ميشه و ربطي به ديپلم قبلي نداره

----------


## h.r.shz

> تاثير سوابق تحصيلي براي زيست اعمال نميشه و از 100 درصد نمره كنكور حساب ميشه و ربطي به ديپلم قبلي نداره


مطمئن؟


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## h.r.shz

و راستی،جبر و احتمال و هندسه که تاثیری نداره رو اگه 10 بگیریم بدبخت نمیشیم؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## h.r.shz

> آره


مطمئن مطمئن؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Egotist

زیست و زمین از 100% حساب میشه و میشه گفت از کسی زیست 20 شده جلوتری

اما هندسه و جبر باید صرفا با 10 پاس کنی

حسابان هم جای ریاضی 3 تجربیه

باید نمره بالا بگیری توش

----------


## laleh74

اما کار سختیه هاااااااااا...وقتشو داری بشینی جبر و حسابان و این چیزا رو بخونی؟؟؟

به نظرم این وقتو بزار واس کنکور درصد بالا بزنی

----------


## h.r.shz

> اما کار سختیه هاااااااااا...وقتشو داری بشینی جبر و حسابان و این چیزا رو بخونی؟؟؟
> 
> به نظرم این وقتو بزار واس کنکور درصد بالا بزنی


کار که کلا سخته :Yahoo (1): 

اما حسابان تفاوت زیادی با ریاضی تجربی نداره و همینطوری که داریم ریاضی میخونیم انگار داریم حسابان میخونیم و بالعکس :Yahoo (1): 

بهتر از اینه که با نمره های تک رقمی (کنکور) بدی :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## laleh74

> کار که کلا سخته
> 
> اما حسابان تفاوت زیادی با ریاضی تجربی نداره و همینطوری که داریم ریاضی میخونیم انگار داریم حسابان میخونیم و بالعکس
> 
> بهتر از اینه که با نمره های تک رقمی (کنکور) بدی
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


اسمایل گذاریتون خیلی خوبه!

اوکی....سال دیگه ببینم چیکار میکنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ritalin

> کار که کلا سخته
> 
> اما حسابان تفاوت زیادی با ریاضی تجربی نداره و همینطوری که داریم ریاضی میخونیم انگار داریم حسابان میخونیم و بالعکس
> 
> بهتر از اینه که با نمره های تک رقمی (کنکور) بدی
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


مصحح ها خیلی بد صحیح میکنن من که انسانی شهریور درسای بیربطش امتحان دادم و باکلید صحیح کردم ۳-۴ نمره پایین تر از کلید شدم .
باید عالی بخونید و سر جلسه عالی بنویسید که نتونن نمره کم کنن چون درسا ریاضی به جز جبر و هندسه تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر داره
موفق باشید

----------


## h.r.shz

> مصحح ها خیلی بد صحیح میکنن من که انسانی شهریور درسای بیربطش امتحان دادم و باکلید صحیح کردم ۳-۴ نمره پایین تر از کلید شدم .
> باید عالی بخونید و سر جلسه عالی بنویسید که نتونن نمره کم کنن چون درسا ریاضی به جز جبر و هندسه تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر داره
> موفق باشید


آره حق با شماست،ببینیم چی میشه :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dayi javad

صبر کن یکم ببین تکلیف این کد سوابق تحصیلی چی میشه ! ایا دوتا کد میدن !؟ آیا نیازی به پیش مجدد هس ؟؟
اصن هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس !

----------


## h.r.shz

احتمالا میشه مث کسایی که دیپلم ریاضی دارن پیش دانشگاهی میان تجربی

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ritalin

> صبر کن یکم ببین تکلیف این کد سوابق تحصیلی چی میشه ! ایا دوتا کد میدن !؟ آیا نیازی به پیش مجدد هس ؟؟
> اصن هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس !


احتمال زیاد دوتا کد میدن علاوه برما دیپلم مجددیا تغییر رشته ای ها هم هستن که تعدادشون کم نیست  باید یه فکر بکنن دیگه

----------


## magicboy

دیپلم مجددای بچه ها ب فنا نره صلوات




دومی بلند تر پلییز

----------


## h.r.shz

> دیپلم مجددای بچه ها ب فنا نره صلوات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دومی بلند تر پلییز


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

